# Just got back from the doctor



## Meow2580 (Oct 13, 2011)

I still feel a problem with my memory and my periods are much heavier.

Now my doctor says I am a little hyper but I don't have any tremors, sweating, palpitations, heat intolerance etc..

Here are my lab results

TSH 0.063 (Low) Reference 0.450-4.500

Thyroxine (T4) 13.4 (High) Reference 4.5-12.0

T3 Uptake 34 Reference 24-39

Free Thyroxine index 4.6 Reference 1.2-4.9

Is it possible to be hyper without feeling and have memory and cognitive problems when you are hyper?

Can anyone tell me what how these test reference hyper thyroidism?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Meow2580 said:


> I still feel a problem with my memory and my periods are much heavier.
> 
> Now my doctor says I am a little hyper but I don't have any tremors, sweating, palpitations, heat intolerance etc..
> 
> ...


Hi, Meow!! Tch! There really is not way to know if you are hyper or not unless the doc would run the FREE T4 and Free T3.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

It's a shame your doc did not do this but that is what we are up against.


----------

